# Elm Gentleman



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I got her done this morning and very happy with the results. Full size Gentleman. 4 coats thin CA, 10 Coats medium CA. MM to 12k


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man..that is one pretty piece of wood , Bill

Kudos on a nice turning....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That is a stick Be Young surprised sending to me.

Thanks


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Very nice, the color looks good with the gold kit. I have been looking at a piece wondering where would be best to cut, I think I know now. 

I like it alot but I like the one I just got in the mail better, you did a great job on the alligator and snake.

Thank You Sir!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Incidentally, Bill

Yore photography has gotten a *helluva* lot better...:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, glad you like the pen. It was a hard to turn challenge....and the smell, whew LOL Anyone who thinks antler is bad, then run, don't walk away from alligator bone. Full respirator is the only way to work with it

fabian31269 dropped off a python a while back, I got it skinned and ready just have not got any cast..that is going to make some beautiful pens if I can ever get some done. I've tried several colors on the tubes because the skin is transparent, only thing left is maybe a silver. Each attempt takes a little skin and several days


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Whoa, that is some shine. Great job.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is Beautiful and like Jim said, nice photo of pen also.


----------

